# Rescue Dogs, How Do You Part



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

This is very pre-mature, but I still need to ask. My rescue dog, Sheba showed up on Saturday from Alabama, and was scheduled to be killed a few days later.

The dog is a female, fourteen months old. She was shy with me and a aggressive toward my 2 year old GSD. But after only five days she has settled in and even on day one was very affectionate toward humans, including myself.

Just a few thoughts and comments. This dog was almost killed, but there is is no reason why she would not bond with a family or person. She is not perfect, but is so affectionate must would be attracted to her.

For the rescue folks, how do you let go. I want to keep her, but realize that stops me for helping another dogs.

Just a bit of a vent, because I assume there are thousands of other dogs in the same situation. So when you see rescue dog posts don't automatically assume they are difficult to deal with. I suspect the reverse is true in most cases. And in these cases trust comes first, not the Alpha Dog stuff. Most of these animals are grateful that someone extended a helping hand.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I am the ultimate foster failure. Of all the dogs I have ever take in (all rescues from shelters or slated for euthanasia for other reasons) I have only ever had one leave me, for what turned out to be a perfect forever home.

I have 5 rescues in my house at the moment. All came with baggage, some adopted within hours of being euthanised. Do I have a perfectly behaved household - err nope - they all bark at strangers going past the house, training takes a long time, and my king size bed is considered fair game. Is it worth it - oh yes, I would never consider getting a puppy from a breeder, give me a "reject" any day - no dog is beyond hope.

I may not be able to change the world, but hope that I can make a difference in the lives of the few individuals I am honoured to share my life with.

Joanne
Spirit, Eli, Duncan, Drift and Sam
Angels Bonnie, Shep, Bram, Caoimhe, Feidhlimidh and Jim


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Joanne, I said it before and I will say it again You are an angel! I agree with you 100% Once they are in my house there is no letting go. Mine came with alot of baggage. Dogs that other people gave up on. You are so right no dog is beyond hope. I guess its something we are born with.These feelings that we can make a difference for the unwanted and abused.
Doreen


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't have any foster failures. I took them all in with the intention to let them go. I thought of myself as a sort of halfway house for them. I knew if I kept one then I couldn't save any more. 

So that's my advice--love her and treat her well but remember that she's a foster dog. And don't think that someone else can't give her a good enough home. I think a lot of people get stuck in that mindset and can't give them up because of that. 

I screened my potential adopters very, very carefully. All of my former fosters are living wonderful lives now!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry, another foster failure here. five dogs, three rescues, last one by default, but knew the minute he set foot in my house he'd not be leaving. live with baby gates, puppy pen fences, eat in shifts, out in shifts...don't recommend it cause then you can't help another one, but didn't seem to have any choice in the matter myself. once they enter my life they're mine. myoung says it's a control issue.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I don't have any foster failures


I don't either - well, not officially. I do have a GSD boy who may not ever go anywhere but that's because of his issues, not because I decided to keep him. 

It's not easy to let them go. In fact, it kills me. Each one that goes takes a little piece of my heart with them. Sometimes I'm mostly fine, sometimes I cry, I _always_ worry. But I do it because if I didn't then the next little whoever that needed me would die, and I know she/he deserves a chance just as much as the one I don't want to give up now. 

When I leave a placement, many of the adopters will ask "isn't it hard?" (This happens especially when the dog I just placed is wrapped around my ankles trying to go with me). And I have to admit that it's both the very worst and the very best part of being a foster parent. 



> Quote: So when you see rescue dog posts don't automatically assume they are difficult to deal with... Most of these animals are grateful that someone extended a helping hand.


You're right - there are many many many many dogs who just need a place to stay and an introduction to the good life and they're fine, perfectly placeable, minimal issues. They just need that chance, and that's what fostering gives them. 

I'm glad your little girl is doing better and being such a good ambassador for rescue!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

They are guests in my house. That is my mindset when they come in. They are guests and when their new home comes along they will leave and after a while another guest will visit. There was only one who I seriously entertained thoughts of keeping, but he just didn't do well enough with my senior cats. I insist on meeting their new parents and seeing their new home myself before adoption. I don't think I could ever do a long distance adoption.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh now you post this. I too am fostering for the first time and I am 95% sure I have found his 4ever home. The first person I had a homevisit with my heart sank, knowing this could be it, teary eyed I went. I always have had the intention of taking care of his health issue and finding a home. That visit left me feeling no not a good fit, but I had to set back for a few days and go over every detail. Was I looking at it with clear eyes. I decided my gut instinct was right and we both mutually agreed it was not a match made in heaven.
This new family is everything I could want for him, yes I will have a heavy heart and cry but....he deserves the best and it is not here. My foster and my gsd do not get along. 
I love my Harley, no one will ever replace his goofy antics and the love he gives me. But I can surely know what he will give his new family. And for that I am happy for him and happy for his new family.
Fingers crossed!!
Harley of White Paws GSD Rescue


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Twice in 2006, my dog and I had the privilege of being a temporary emergency foster family for dogs rescued by our local GSD rescue (http://www.gsdrescue1.org).

The dogs just needed a foster home over the holiday weekends, until one of the more permanent foster families got back from their vacation. Because I knew that it would be a <u>very</u> temporary situation, I was able to prevent myself from developing any attachment! 

So I loved and welcomed each dog as an honored houseguest, as has already been mentioned by ninhar. 

My own dog Kukla had a <u>terrific</u> time--both of our guest dogs were friendly and <u>very</u> well-socialized!

Anyway, here's my point!







As I was getting each dog ready to be picked up by the transporter, I said to him, "You are no longer mine, but I will always be yours."

(It's prettier in German: "Du bist nicht mehr mein, aber ich bin immer dein.")


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have to remind myself that I am helping shape a new family member for some lucky family. The foster home, in my opinion, helps a dog on its first step of recovery to become a loving pet for life....I know how you feel though. Your heart breaks when you see them, you cry when you think of what they have endured, you clean them, love them, teach them basic comands...nurture them back to physical and emotional health and then you have to let them go and trust that their new adoptive home will give them the love you know they deserve. But remember, most people are not prepared to deal with a dog that cries through the night......has accidents in the house or tears up shoes. They may not understand why it may cower in a corner or bark constantly. That does not mean that they could not do it, but sometimes a time out to recover is best for the animal AND the prospective adoptive home. A rescue dog may do all of these things because they have never been taught other ways. I feel I am able to have the patience and love to help take the rough edges off the poor baby. I am no expert, and I learn something new with every animal that touches my life. I feel I can help a family learn what an absolute joy a german shepherd can be. I love this breed. 

Nothing makes me madder than someone who gets one of these beautiful animals because they think they are smart and somehow just magically come from their momma all trained. then they end up chained and neglected in a back yard, or just cast out to try and survive on their own...

A rescue looks at matching a dog to a family.......they are screened, the dogs are microchipped, the new families are questioned and asked again and again what it is about the breed that they feel they want one. It is not foolproof, but if I let a dog go to a home.......I do what I can to help this family understand what an oportunity they have and what a treasure they are getting. The whole rescue organization helps make the thing a success and ensure that only the best homes are chosen. 

I know its hard..........and a little of you leaves with the dog you have loved and nursed.....but a life was saved and made better, and a family can be made complete with these beautiful animals....A little boy gets the best friend of a lifetime, a teenage girl gets the confidant she needs, a friend finds their home..For me it is the most rewarding thing I think I have ever done.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh maureen, i'm so happy that you think you've finally found that harley-boy his forever home. i've been lucky, my three rescues are much less demanding than the two shepherds. the shep-ster is the best, totally trained, bomb proof temperment, i simply cannot understand how his former mom could have dropped him off at the pound and walked away. he doesn't look for her anymore like he used to, i think he's decided that i'll do. soon as my old guy cinderfella (who is in what we call pre-hospice), goes to the bridge i'll have a spot open and will try the foster gig again, hopefully with more success.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Kuklasmom I said to him, "You are no longer mine, but I will always be yours."


That is so very beautiful.

My only experience is pulling and holding a dog for four days. (I had also visited him at the shelter for a month or so before hand)

I loved this dog even before bringing him into my home, but because of his medical issues I knew I could not afford to keep him.

I did cry for days when he left me but I know it was the best thing for both of us. There are so many dogs that need help, I hope knowing that you will be able to help many more dogs in the future will make it easier for you to part with this girl.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

As an intake coordinator, this is a topic near and dear to my heart.

The two hardest days for fostering are the day they come in and the day they leave.

I have had over 30 fosters in the last four years, some for weeks, some for months (and a couple going on a year or more). I have never adopted any (yet). (Though I am considering it now, due to the fact that I have lost my two personal dogs to age related illnesses over the last couple of years - but I digress.)

Every time I adopt out a foster, I am asked the question, how can you let them go? I always ask, how can I not? There are SO many more out there to save. Every new foster dog I get that I fall in love with, I think, you would be dead if I kept my last foster and didn't have room for you. 

The thing to remember is that the current foster in your house is not the only special dog that deserves a good home, many more are dying in shelters for lack of room. If you can find your foster a good home, you can save so many more.

I am an intake coordinator for a rescue. The biggest issue any rescue has is foster space. The main reason we lose foster homes is due to our foster homes adopting foster dogs and not being able to foster any more. If I still had every foster home that no longer has room, we would be able to save most of the white shepherds we are notified about.

So, I always have mixed emotions when I am told by a foster that they can't let this one go, and oh by the way, I don't have room for another foster. I know it means no place to go with future dogs. But I don't want to make them feel guilty and I want to be happy for them and the dog. It's especially hard when it's a very adoptable dog, let's face it, fosters often end up with long term fosters as it is due to some dogs not being as easy to find the right homes for.

Anyway, just my two cents as an intake coordinator. It is so critical to remember the role of a foster is to be a half way house for the dog as was mentioned earlier. That you are doing this for the dogs, even if it is tough on you to let them go. So, I guess I'm saying I try to put the good of the dogs over my own hurt feelings about letting them go.

I will say it gets easier. Once you find a good home and let your foster go and you start getting updates and pictures, it makes the decision easier to live with. And by then, you are knee deep in helping the next dog. And the more you help find homes for, the more you want to help, and it does get easier.

And as anyone who has done a lot of fostering will tell you, there are some fosters who are easier to say good bye to than others


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you. I just got Sheba last Saturday and the dog has bonded so quickly I hate to think of letting her go.

But, being retired and reasonably healthy, I could foster many more dogs.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I was not sure where to post this, so figured I would with someone that has rescue dogs.

Was the following smart, stupid or you really need to decide based on each dog individually.

Nancy,

helping Sheba has nothing to do with how I feel about the dog, I love her but that is beside the point. However, it has everything to do with how Sheba feels about Timber and I, and you can tell by the affection and look in her eyes that she feels at home. 

My oldest daughter stopped over this morning and after we played with the dogs her first comment was dad, you are going to keep this dog. I told her I couldn't because Sheba will make a good home for her adopted family, and I would like to help rescue more dogs.

I tried the long line stuff this morning, and all Sheba did was get horribly dangled up and upset. Well, darn it, I will be honest. I let her off lease, and just as I did that a coyote ran by. My neighbor's lab took off after the coyote, Timber stayed and so did Sheba. You may not approve of what I did, but Sheba is a homer when it comes to my house. 

Anyway, there are so many books about dogs, and several about the German Shepherd breed. Most are contradictory and lord knows I read a few too many before I got Timber.

However, there is one that is quite different and I would like to send you a copy, if you have time to read it. The bottom line is no matter how much freedom you give a dog, the animal needs to accept you, not the opposite.
The title is "Merle's Door."

Please forward your mailing address, again, and you should receive the book next week.

I know I promised you I would not let Sheba off Lease without your permission, and for that I apologize. However, she wants to play just like Timber and Abby. And despite all the advice I have been given never to let her off lease, I know Sheba, and she will never run away.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am a new foster mom, In fact will be picking up my first foster today..

There was some great information here today. I will keep coming back to this post to re-read many times..My sister has been in rescue for over 6 years.
Yes she has kept a few..
Her advice to me was remember by letting them go, sad as you feel...You are helping save another life that would have been lost.

I look forward to fostering for many years to come. With this in mind I know I have to be able to let them go to contuine to help other lives be saved...

Oh do I have much to learn...

I love this place everyone gives such wonderful advice . Thank you for all the great information and point of views..


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The kicker with my rescue dog is she is bonding too quickly and to closely to our family. No one, except the breeder I got my permanent GSD from, Timber, said it was OK to let the rescue, Sheba, off lease. My breeder, who also takes rescues told me 90 percent of the time, her rescues are allowed to run and play off lease. 

Sheba, is my first rescue, so I suspect your sister and many other can provide more insight.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Myoung,

please send me a personal E Mail. I am also working with Nancy and White Paws rescue. On her summaries were are referred to as Sheba and Chuck. Not all rescues can be as easy as Sheba to deal with, so because I am a novice I think they gave me the easiest dog.

Anyway, would like to meet you.

One other note, Sheba will be adopted, albeit she will be hard to part with; but if she is ever returned she will have a permanent home with Timber and I.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have had only one foster that I sobbed like a baby when he left. If I had had him for another week, I would probably never have let him go. I now foster Aussies, which I like, but they aren't my breed, so it's much easier not to get too attached. I'm lucky in that I get to meet the potential adopters and can say yes or no to them. So far, I've been very happy with the homes my fosters have gone to and that makes it so much easier to keep going.

I must say that my current foster puppy is very tempting. Here's hoping he goes quickly


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Kuklasmom...I said to him, "You are no longer mine, but I will always be yours."
> 
> (It's prettier in German: "Du bist nicht mehr mein, aber ich bin immer dein.")


Thank you, Kuklasmom. That's a great way to think about fostering.


----------



## maryhaze (Jan 7, 2005)

i've had about 500 dogs over the last 10 yrs & i've cried like a baby over every one. i take in "difficult" dogs of many breeds & if i'm not touched by them, that means i haven't touched them. there are some i will never get past missing, i still hear from the owners & i know they are happy. but i still miss them. if it makes you feel any better, i still have my first foster. he's upstairs sleeping with with foster son. how cool is that???


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

The first one is always the hardest to let go...others are hard for other reasons...but the first one...is your first one...there will never be another first one. You have to tell yourself from the beginning that "this is not my dog." Sometimes it still doesn't make it any easier...but the rewarding stories and pictures from the family that you've made happy with your foster are just priceless. And...as others have said...the more I keep, the less I can foster. I guess it makes it more unrealistic for me to keep fosters...I already have 2 of my own...if I keep another foster...that's less time I have to spend with each of mine once the foster leaves. And to me, that time is really important. Since I can't quit my job to make more time, and Terry will shoot me if I quit rescue to make more time







...the only way I can balance my time is by not adding another resident dog.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I parted with my foster yesterday...we are heartbroken....we truly fell in love. That being said, we were just a stepping stone in his journey to his new life. He is now with Brightstar who will take good care of him..and find him his awesome new home. It's very difficult...and especially on my children. But we browsed shelter pics last night..and we discussed how many others there are still out there that need us..........

Here is my foster that was so hard to part with......










Hey, the good side of this is...I think I'm shedding my foster failure image...lol...........I'm getting stronger


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I probably should not even extend this post. But you and the subsequent poster are right on. 

Nonetheless, that darn foster dog, Sheba, just keeps bonding closer and closer. Watching her and my dog Timber play on the river and in my back yard is just great. And many said I should never let the foster off lease. I am retired, so I think I could give her a better home then anyone that wants to adopt her. However, that does slow down my ability to adopt future rescues.

I could elaborate, but suffice it to say this rescue dog has far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you keeping her?


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I am leanng toward letting her go because I think she will bond closely with a decent person or family that adopts her.

But she gets closer to my dog, Timber, and I every day. I hope to teach her a few basic commands this week, but Timber has taught her more.

For example, when I put my wallet in my pocket she now runs to the door with Timber, anticipating a car ride. ditto when I put my jacket on. 

My biggest hang up about letting her go, is she loves it here. That simple.

The drawback, it would curtail my efforts toward adopting more rescues, and Sheba is the first one. So before deciding to keep a rescue perhaps I need more experience. 

I will let all of you know how this plays out.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think you're right. If you decide to place her and she goes to another loving home, you will be shocked at how readily she'll bond to them as well. 

I see my adoptees out at Petsmart and around and without exception, even the ones I had to peel off my feet at the adoption, are completely smitten with their new families and after 6 months to a year, most don't even remember me. It's a little bittersweet but knowing that they WILL love again, makes each placement a lot easier.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Timber1,
I know just what you are feeling. My first little girl foster is doing so well here and my two just lover her. My male sleeps by her crate at night...They play together, they are teaching her so much..They have bonded so much in such a short time..
She is such a doll. She follows me everywhere.
OMG!! is she smart.
I know I have to let her go to her new family, they will love her as much as I do...
The day she is adopted I will cry and be depressed for days... We have fallen in love with this little Lila.
I have to keep telling my self there are so many out there I need to help save. Even if its only one at a time...
This new foster mom knows just how you are feeling.. Even now I start to cry knowing in two weeks this little girl will be in her new forever home.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your response said everything I could and a bit more. It will be hard to let Sheba go. 

We are scheduled to meet with a potential adopter as soon as Saturday. My personal hang up is I want whomever adopts her to be around the dog, most of the time. No crate from 8AM to 5PM. ad I realize this can be a bit controversial, but being retired, Sheba has had the run of the house since about the first three days.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

So many of you have provided responses that are so helpful regarding whether I should keep my first rescue dog or not. And most replies go far beyond that in terms of constructive comments. 

So as Sheba lies under my computer desk, and my forever GSD right next to her, give me a thought on my response to the rescue group I am involved with.

"Nancy,

let me know if you get this. If not I will give you a phone call.

Sheba is doing great. You mentioned some folks in Manitowoc were interested in her, but I am beginning to think Sheba is to good for them. If they were really interested in her we would have heard something this weekend, but maybe that is just my type A personality. Furthermore, I understand they have met three dogs and not made a decision. I would prefer Sheba goes to a home that accepts her immediately. 

Suffice it to say Sheba is happy and contended with Timber and I on Island Drive."

Keep Sheba' absolutely, but adopting more rescues if Sheba is kept, difficult at this time because of personal issues, like a sick 90 year old father.

Best Regards,
Chuck


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL!!! Chuck do you plan on letting her go or keeping her?? No one will ever be good enough! Harley is going on Friday to meet his new family and it will be a sad, happy time for us. Keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

very interesting thread. I have always wanted to foster( both human and canine







), but believe that I am not cut out for it, because I worry that I would not be able to give them up. Foster failure.... not particular fond of that label, but maybe I should just try, and live with the possible consequence of having one more familymember? That would not really be a bad thing


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Sheba, my rescue is now meeting with a potential adoptee in Manitowoc, WI on Friday morning. She has a Bassett Hound and has expressed concerns about how the dogs will react toward each other.

When I took the rescue in, my forever GSD and Sheba were very aggressive toward each other. This lasted a few days, and now my dog Timber has done more to train Sheba then I have. Suffice it to say they get along well.

Frankly, I tend to feel my job is to evaluate the potential adoptee. If I don't like the environment for Sheba she will be headed home with us.

I am bringing pictures of Sheba and Timber when they first met, and subsequently how well Sheba and Timber have adjusted to each other. 

I hope the person that wants to adopt Sheba understands there might be aggression problems for a few days.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1For the rescue folks, how do you let go. I want to keep her, but realize that stops me for helping another dogs.


This says most of it. For most of us who foster, we get to a point with every dog that we say, "Maybe I'll just keep him/her." Then, the next thought (okay, maybe not THE very next thought... but maybe a day or two later) is, "If I keep him/her, then there is another one who needs me that will die."

There are things that help. With me, and many foster parents, it's knowing that this dog will bring joy and love into another family and they will love him for who he is now. They will never have known the stinky, wormy, nutcase of a dog that first crossed my threshold. He will always be a healthy, loving family member. 

It also helps that the families stay in touch and keep you abreast of his/her progress, send photos, etc. 

I never permit one of my dogs to go to a home that will not be at least as good a home, and it's usually better, than mine.



> Quote:So when you see rescue dog posts don't automatically assume they are difficult to deal with. I suspect the reverse is true in most cases. And in these cases trust comes first, not the Alpha Dog stuff. Most of these animals are grateful that someone extended a helping hand.


This is so true. The "alpha dog," pack leader stuff can actually be more detrimental to some of the rescued dogs in the beginning. They need to have structure, stability and safety and to be given the space (emotionally and physically) to learn to trust. 

I often have people, particularly potential adopters, that think they need to adopt a young dog to have it bond to them. I assure them that an adult dog that has had the shelter experience will bond to them, often tighter than any puppy, because they have seen **** and are eternally grateful that you've given them an alternative. 

Glad to see you experiencing the world of fostering, Timber!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Susan, thanks for your reply. Another foster earlier on reminded me to make sure I visit with whomever whats to adopt Sheba, and I did that this morning. 

The person that runs the rescue group told me she has not posted Sheba on her board, nor on Pet Finder because there is local interest on someone adopting the dog.

Some of you know which rescue I am working with, but please let me know your opinions and then I will respond directly to the person in charge. Personal E Mails are welcome.

I took Sheba this morning to meet a couple that is interested in adopting a White German Shepherd. They are very nice, and their intentions are great. They also talked about training, a dog park, etc. I am sure they would do their best to care for Sheba. However, I noted the following.

1. They live on a very busy street and Sheba is a runner. On my Island maybe 6 cars a day; on their street perhaps 600. 

2. When they are gone Sheba would be kept in a decent room, but in the basement with their fat Bassett Hound. 

3. Sheba is a couch dog. She has never done any harm to my couches, but takes the throw pillows off before lying done. These folks had no time for Sheba being on their couch.

4. They have already refused a few dogs, so I would have thought if they were intend on adopting a German Sheoherd they would have purchased a cage, etc. They have not. 

So they are nice, Sheba would be well fed and I think medically cared for. As I said earlier, these people are very nice. Nonetheless, I am leaning strongly toward not letting these folks take her. And, personally think that need to be looking for a different breed.

As an aside a couple from my rescue group adopted a dog yesterday. They live on a river, like I do, and the dog got ran off and was drowning in the river. The local Fire Department managed to rescue the dog, but he took off and was thankfully found this afternoon. 

Frankly, I would prefer Sheba live in an environment like that, then in a basement on a public street.

Am I missing something. After all, she is a rescue that will be well fed and medically cared for.


----------



## reeldoc (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess I have a different question. How do you foster an elderly dog that may never find a permanent home? Do you essentially accept that you may have it until....................?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We just adopted out a gsd that is 15 y/o this week. The adopters know time is short. But she will finally have her 4ever home again.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow! 15 years old for a GSD (heck, any dog!) is awesome! 

As far as the question above - you'd be surprised how adoptable the seniors actually can be. I've adopted out quite a few little old geezers and while they don't generate the same interest as the younger dogs, when you DO finally get an application, they're usually wonderful people. I just adopted out a senior Poodle who was missing one eye, blind in the other, and had a messed up back leg. AWESOME home! Loved them. 

There are some really special people out there who have a soft spot for the seniors, as Myoung says, they know their time together may be limited, but they want to give the dogs a home. 

Actually, there's a member on this board who adopted a large Newfie mix breed guy from us named Newton. He must have been every day of 12, was ornery, dirty, and had lived outside in a tiny pen at a hoarder's house his entire life. She got him cleaned up and that dog is living the life of riley now. Great lady. Great dog. I love placing seniors! Some people say why bother when so many young dogs need help but for me, giving these old dogs a real home, a good home, sometimes for the very first time in their life, is time well spent. 

I've had 2 senior fosters now that I had not only resigned myself to keeping but was actually sort of looking forward to it because I liked them so much and wouldn't you know it - awesome applicants both times so they've got their own homes now, which is nice for them if sad for me.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Replying to Timber - there was interesting article in the paper last week that said that "gut reactions" are often based on details that we pick up subconsciously that are just as valid as the facts we look at consciously. The home you are describing does not sound like a bad home, but you evidently feel this is the wrong home for Sheba. If that's how you feel - do not place her there, you will never feel comfortable with the placement. One of the precepts that is often used for home visits is "would you leave your OWN dog in this home?" In this case, the answer is obviously 'no'. So tell these people they don't seem to be a good fit for the dog.

dd


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

When the perfect home shows up for your foster you will know it's the right thing to do to let them go. I took in a dog that was supposed to be a 3 legged WGSD. I had gotten emails about her, etc and just decided to take her independently of the rescue I was with. When I saw the dog finally, she was probably a white husky/yellow lab mix with perhaps a touch of WGSD. I knew the rescue wouldn't take her so I decided I'd just keep her. Then I got an email from a lady in GA that had helped me with two other WGSD/husky mixes. She had an awesome home for a dog with a certain personality. They had asked about a dog that had just been adopted so she wanted to give me a heads up in case one came along. I told her if they would consider a mix that might not even be a WGSD mix, I had a good dog, but she was HW +. I sent her pics and what I knew about the dog. She brought them over to meet Skye and it was love at first sight. She had a toddler that Skye adopted immediately. I was sad to see her go but thrilled that she was getting a new home with a teacher of special education children. Who better to teach special ed kids than a special 3-legged dog? You will know when it's the right home. You will feel it.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Sheba is still with me and the rescue group is looking for a home to place her that I would feel more comfortable with. She is a very easy dog to care for, so no matter how long it takes she will stay with Timber and I until we find the right home.


----------



## Chris Lehmann (Jan 16, 2003)

Good choice, trust your instinct. 
Like a previous poster said, you'll know it when it happens.
I had a 12yr old foster, there were 3 or 4 interested parties, but none of them gave me the feeling that this was a good place for my foster. They were all good homes, just not what I was looking for based on what I knew about her. The perfect home came along 4 1/2 month later. I knew it was the right place after a couple emails I got from her new Mom. It was a perfect match.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I recently had a great experience placing a dog. His name is Ranger and he is a mountain dog mix and just adorable. I didn't actually foster him but was responsible for bringing him into rescue. He was being boarded at a very nice kennel.

Several applications came in and I talked to people on the phone but never got that "warm feeling" until an application for Canada came in. It could not have been better and after talking on the phone and checking references and vet, I approved the home. First time for a long-distance, out of state approval by me. Transportation just literally fell into place as the Director of Humane Society was traveling to Maryland so gave little Ranger a ride that far. Then an angel from another rescue volunteered the next leg so Ranger's new family could meet her half-way. It was a long drive for all. I'd like to mention the rescue but my brain's not remembering, but she was so willing to help.

The family has just turned out to be great. We get lots of pictures of Daniel and Ranger. Daniel is their 6 years old son. I called the other night to see how things were working out. Ranger just loves the snow!!

Some rescues stay with your heart more than others. Ranger is one as well as my GSD that I named Indey since she was brought to me on July 4 about three years ago. When I took her to the vet the next day, he called me at work to tell me she was 6 months old and only weighed 21 lbs. It was a struggle getting her healthy!!

Then, there is Grace, the lab/gds mix who thought I hung the moon. I still miss her so much. But she really has a great home and they really love her too.

I keep saying I am going to take a break from rescue, but then another dog will tug at my heart.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Good decision, Timber!! Go with your gut... you'll know when it's right.

Quite frankly, you didn't need to go any further than Point #1 of your objections. A runner that isn't used to a busy street is not a good match for a home that is located on one. (I also warn people about leaving the new dog alone with any of the resident pets unless they're crated for a few months, so I wouldn't be comfortable that they were just going to keep her in the basement with the basset, uncrated and unsupervised.... bad idea for any adopted dog.)


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, I'm so glad I came upon this post. I'm a first time foster Mom and I'm finding it difficult to think Kora will ever leave. However, I just keep in mind, as many have mentioned, if I keep her, I won't be able to help any more dogs.

"You are no longer mine, but I will always be yours." How beautiful, and perfect for this topic.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

This is me saying goodbye to my first Foster Harley. I still miss him!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I appreciate your comments. A quick note. I still have Sheba and we are headed for a Pet Expo in Wisconsin tomorrow. 

Right or wrong, my standards for allowing someone to adopt Sheba have gotten stricter, and will not change from the ones previously posted. 

It seems Sheba, the rescue, and my forever dog Timber continue to get closer. Timber has now decided he has two jobs, protect the old guy and this 60 pound White Female GSD. 

So as time passes I may eventually decide to keep Sheba.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Susan, you can continue to be my advisor forever if that is OK with you. 

Sheba was adopted today and I am happy I did not let her go to the folks in Manitowoc. 

Following is what I sent my kids.

Sheba was adopted today by a fireman and his wife from Crystal Falls, MI. They live in a rural environment, and he is a retired police officer who now drives the Crystal Falls Fire Truck. He told me the department is kind of laid back, and Sheba would accompany him to work daily. They have several acres, with a pond and a creek running through their property. 

I would have never been satisfied with the proposed Manitowoc adoption, always worrying about Sheba. 

Hopefully, this situation will be much better, and of course I offer a 100 percent return policy if the family does not bond with Sheba.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Myoung, That pic brought tears rolling down my face.
I just adopted out my 2nd foster and cried like a baby.
She will always have my heart.
It is hard but she is in a great home and that warms my heart.

Big hugs to Timber1 today.. Its a happy but very sad day. I know just how you are feeling as I'm sure everyone who had posted here has been there many times..


----------



## Bouchillon (Sep 15, 2007)

I just placed my foster of two months last Saturday. I toyed with keeping Norman as he fit right in like he'd been here all his life. I even called the rescue the next day and told the founder I had done the wrong thing in letting him go, but after two days and a couple of nice emails from his adoptor I felt much better. I now have a new foster (Reid) and so the cycle begins again...








You can see Reid at http://www.sheprescue.org
scroll down to the boys


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SpiritsmamI am the ultimate foster failure. Of all the dogs I have ever take in (all rescues from shelters or slated for euthanasia for other reasons) I have only ever had one leave me, for what turned out to be a perfect forever home.
> 
> I have 5 rescues in my house at the moment. All came with baggage, some adopted within hours of being euthanised. Do I have a perfectly behaved household - err nope - they all bark at strangers going past the house, training takes a long time, and my king size bed is considered fair game. Is it worth it - oh yes, I would never consider getting a puppy from a breeder, give me a "reject" any day - no dog is beyond hope.
> 
> ...



Joanne,

It is a shame your so far away. It sounds like you and I could be best friends and share HOURS of rescue stories. Your story is almost identical to mine with the execption that I have had 3 rehomed.

I call my house the house of misfit animals LOL They all have "issues" but I love them dearly for their issues. We train hard and they know what I expect from them and I know what they expect from me. Life is good, at least for these 5 clowns


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Of course I want to bump this post, because a few of you know what rescue group I am working with and I would like a bit more input on what made you decide to keep a rescue dog, if any of you have.

In addition, if you ever decided to keep a rescue dog, did you continue to foster other rescues. 

On my end, I would never feel right if I adopted a rescue dog, and then was not willing to foster more dogs.


----------

